# Coral Pics?



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone have great pics of their corals?
NEED SOME INSPIRATION!
thanks*w3


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

I recently saw an AMAZING piece of coral in my LFS, but I don't recall the name.
It was electric yellow/green. It lay on the sand and was almost like a disc.

any ideas????????


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

alexarose said:


> I recently saw an AMAZING piece of coral in my LFS, but I don't recall the name.
> It was electric yellow/green. It lay on the sand and was almost like a disc.
> 
> any ideas????????


probably a scoly, was it around 300 bucks?


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

this is my pink lemonade acro


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Ricordea Yuma:










Lobophyllia:


----------



## WinterLiu (Mar 31, 2012)

Does the coral touched soft?


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

Levi said:


> probably a scoly, was it around 300 bucks?


no only 65

?????????


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Brain Coral:


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

alexarose said:


> no only 65
> 
> ?????????


hmm maybe just a plate then, fungia


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

*reading*sad:hahaha:k::huh:*tired*laugh out loud*question


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

.............thanks


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

look like this? I grabbed this guy yesterday


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

yeah really similar


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

Levi said:


> look like this? I grabbed this guy yesterday


How much was that piece of coral?:huh:


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

free, I traded some bam bams, alpha omega and candy apple reds lol like 4 of each


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

anyway its a fungia


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Fungia Corals.
For those that have not heard of them:
Genus Fungia - Disk Coral


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

here is a red gorgonian I got today. I know its not exactly a coral but I still love the color it brings to my reef.


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

pretty


----------

